
How to Think Like an Epidemiologist - gigama
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/04/science/coronavirus-bayes-statistics-math.html
======
FELDO
Why would I like to think "Like an Epidemiologist"? They've completely f __*
"ed up on this pandemic and continue to do so.

The only thing epidemiology has proven is that "epidemiology" is not a
science. It shares it's utter lack of predictive power with the non-science
fields of economics and sociology.

------
gigama
“One extreme is to decide what you think and be impervious to new information.
Another extreme is to over-privilege the last thing you learned.”

Infectious-disease epidemiologist Marc Lipsitch argues that we could all do
with a little more Bayesian reasoning, especially when it comes to the many
unknowns of COVID-19.

